# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــقنــوات الــفضـائية  نظرا لكثرة الكتابات الناريه للقمر القديم أتلانتايك بيرد 3 2002  5 غربا

## سلطان بوكو

Eutelsat 5 West B Back to the list Satellite Name: Eutelsat 5 West B (E5WB)Status: plannedPosition: 5° W (5° W)NORAD:  Cospar number:  Operator: Eutelsat Communications S.A.Launch date: 30-Dec-2018 (Estimated)Launch site: Baikonur CosmodromeLaunch vehicle: Proton MLaunch mass (kg): 3000Dry mass (kg):  Manufacturer: Orbital ATK IncModel (bus): GEOStar-2Orbit: GEOExpected lifetime: 15+ yrs. Call sign:  Beacon(s):  Details:35 Ku-band transponders to provide digital infrastructure addressing predominantly French, Italian and Algerian broadcast markets    القمر الجديد بي كما أخوه يوتل سات بي 8 غربا   سيكون لناس على ناس والبث على أصغر بيمالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

